# 2001 TCR2 Al stiffness question



## NoMSG (Mar 6, 2004)

I have a 2001 TCR2 (aluminum) with the stock fork in a large frame and I weigh 160 lbs. I'm a Cat 5 and I've been racing crits a bit more seriously this season with 7 races so far. I plan to race only crit-type races 'cause the hills hurt way too much.

Anyway, I've started to notice that my TCR's front end seems like it's a bit flexy in the sprints. Is this a characteristic of the frame, the fork, or my imagination? My previous bike was a Cannondale CAAD3 that seemed to have no significant flex...but then again, it's been two years since I had the CAAD3 and I wasn't pushing it as hard.

So, if this is a characterstic of the bike rather than a false perception on my part, what is the cure? A stiffer frame or a stiffer fork or what?

Thanks for any help.


----------

